# Firefox Problem  unter Linux v seit letzer FF Updates



## colormix (17. Juli 2019)

Seit dem letzten Updates des Firefox werden im  Menü  einige Addon Bilder Vorschau nicht mehr 
angezeigt , löschen des Cache brachte keine Änderung .

Unter dem Google Chrom stritt dieses Problem nicht auf .


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juli 2019)

*Ich habe ein paar Beiträge entfernt und würde euch raten mit dem Spam/OT aufzuhören. Und nein, es ist nicht witzig.*


----------



## colormix (18. Juli 2019)

Danke  INU.ID


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2019)

Da Du die Regeln immer noch nicht beachtest:


> Wichtige Informationen (z. B. System, Treiber) bei Fragen direkt mit angeben.


gibt es hier wohl keine Lösung.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Der Fehler ist auch nicht weg zu bekommen deinstallieren und Neu bringt kaum was auch bei den Themen ist der Fehler ,
das ist nur bei Linux allerdings habe ich  die normale Version da , bei Windows den ESR da  ist alles Ordnung , ist wohl ein Firefox Bug   ich habe    nichts großartig   im Linux verändert  .
Auf dem anderem PC wo ich Linux nicht fest installiert habe nur auf USB Stick das gleiche Problem .
Der Fehler trat vor den App Bug nicht auf   es ist ein Neues Profile .


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist auch nicht weg zu bekommen deinstallieren und Neu bringt kaum was auch bei den Themen ist der Fehler ,
> das ist nur bei Linux allerdings habe ich  die normale Version da , bei Windows den ESR da  ist alles Ordnung , ist wohl ein Firefox Bug   ich habe    nichts großartig   im Linux verändert  .
> Auf dem anderem PC wo ich Linux nicht fest installiert habe nur auf USB Stick das gleiche Problem .
> Der Fehler trat vor den App Bug nicht auf   es ist ein Neues Profile .


Erneut völlig unverständlich, wieder ohne Angabe der Hard- und Software.


----------



## airXgamer (19. Juli 2019)

Kannst du bitte mal genau beschreiben welche Vorschaubilder von Addons dir nicht mehr angezeigt werden? (Oder z.b. einen Screenshot machen)
Ich habe hier gerade nur eine VM mit Lubuntu am laufen, da geht der Firefox ohne Probleme, Updates sind alle drauf. Kernel relativ aktuell. 

-Welcher Kernel? Von Version 5 gibt es mittlerweile auch einige.
-Welche Distribution?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Erneut völlig unverständlich, wieder ohne Angabe der Hard- und Software.



 die optimalste CPU mit dem kompatibelstem RAM und der besten Linux Distribution.... das ist doch sowas von klar 

Ubuntu 16.X , 18.04.2 lts und 19.04 haben keine Probleme mit FF grade getestet


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal genau beschreiben welche Vorschaubilder von Addons dir nicht mehr angezeigt werden? (Oder z.b. einen Screenshot machen)
> Ich habe hier gerade nur eine VM mit Lubuntu am laufen, da geht der Firefox ohne Probleme, Updates sind alle drauf. Kernel relativ aktuell.
> 
> -Welcher Kernel? Von Version 5 gibt es mittlerweile auch einige.
> -Welche Distribution?



Das ist bei  Themen  und Erweiterungen unter Linux bei #
 Firefox z.t fehlerhaft anzeigt werden.
.
Das Problem trat erst nach dem  Firefox Bug auf das die Addon nicht gingen  vor  ca. zwei Wochen hatte ich unter Linux ein Neues Firefox  Profile macht  erstellt.

Diese z.b. hier im FF unter Windows alles ok  bei Linux fehlen ein paar .


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2019)

Deaktivierte und entfernte Themes werden nun mal mit einem Standardicon angezeigt.
Das ist gar kein Fehler.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Bringt nichts
Firefox 68.0 64 Bit ,
jetzt mit Linux on  unter Linux sieht der Fehler so aus


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2019)

Sorry, ich hab keinen Bock noch länger rumzuraten.
Wenn nicht Betriebssystemversion und Hardware kommen, hat das gar keinen Zweck hier.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Was hat  das mit der HW zu tun wenn ich das gleiche Problem auch auf einem 2.  Rechner hab mit anderer HW und das hat auch nichts mit der Linux Version zu tun,
weil der Google Chrom 100 % gut läuft ganz ohne Fehler ,
der PC hat ausreichend Ram Speicher DDR 3 8 GB und GPU 2 GB.

Und noch ein mal dieser Fehler tritt erst seitdem auf wo der Firefox das Appon Problem hatte das die Alle raus flogen  die drauf folgenden  Mozilla Updates , davor  war dieser Fehler nicht und ich  habe Linux seit Dezember 2018 fest  installiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was hat  das mit der HW zu tun wenn ich das gleiche Problem auch auf einem 2.  Rechner hab mit anderer HW und das hat auch nichts mit der Linux Version zu tun,
> weil der Google Chrom 100 % gut läuft ganz ohne Fehler ,


 Wieso hackst Du dauernd auf dem Firefox rum,wenn Du einen funktionieren Browser hast?

Nimm ihn und gut.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Dann hätte er aber eine Lösung und daran ist er nicht interessiert.
Oder es kommt wieder eine Erklärung, warum Chrome schlecht ist.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

ich habe nie behauptet das  Chrom schlecht ist ,
 die Mozilla Sachen machen so 
einige Probleme u.a auch das Fenster tanzen unter Linux , mal öffnet es sich links dann mal wieder rechts , der Chrom öffnet immer in der Mitte des Desktop Fensters so wie es normalerweise sein sollte auch der Email Client der mit dabei war , Thunderbird auch     mal links , dann in der Mitte das nervt irgendwie etwas  mit der Zeit (ich benutze Linux öfters und zwar Richtig  fest installiert nicht nur zum an kucken ), 
Ich habe auch noch andere Tools/Programme  drauf  wie  Doppelcomader,  die verhalten sich nicht so schlecht wie die Mozilla Produkte .


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Hast du nicht?
Google Suche  Spamt mich zu


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe nie behauptet das  Chrom schlecht ist ,
> die Mozilla Sachen machen so
> einige Probleme u.a auch das Fenster tanzen unter Linux , mal öffnet es sich links dann mal wieder rechts ,


Das hängt ja wohl essentiell von der Betriebssystemversion ab.
Unter Vista konnte man die Fenster sogar festnageln.

Das Verhalten hab ich nur von total vebuggten PCs erlebt.
Und der Firefox war daran nie beteiligt.



colormix schrieb:


> der Chrom öffnet immer in der Mitte des Desktop Fensters so wie es normalerweise sein sollte .


 Wohl kaum.
Ein fenster öffnet sich bei den meisten ordentlich konfigurierten System oben links.



colormix schrieb:


> auch der Email Client der mit dabei war , Thunderbird auch     mal links e .


 Alle meine Linuxe haben ein anderes Verhalten.



colormix schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch andere Tools/Programme  drauf  wie  Doppelcomader,


 Wieder ein nicht existierendes Programm.
Du meinst sicher dieses: Double Commander / Wiki / Download.

Deine Beiträge sind weiterhin orthographisch eine Katastrophe und inhaltlich komplett falsch.
Sie werden als Spam gemeldet.


----------



## -aenema- (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe nie behauptet das  Chrom schlecht ist ,
> die Mozilla Sachen machen so
> einige Probleme u.a auch das Fenster tanzen unter Linux , mal öffnet es sich links dann mal wieder rechts , der Chrom öffnet immer in der Mitte des Desktop Fensters so wie es normalerweise sein sollte auch der Email Client der mit dabei war , Thunderbird auch     mal links , dann in der Mitte das nervt irgendwie etwas  mit der Zeit (ich benutze Linux öfters und zwar Richtig  fest installiert nicht nur zum an kucken ),



Es wäre erst mal gut zu wissen welches Linux du nutzt (bzw. welche Desktop Umgebung KDE, Xfce ..)? Kannst du mal in einem Termina folgendes eingeben: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION

Ich rate jetzt einmal und sage du hast Xfce. Denn in Xfce ist es standardmässig so eingestellt (Nennt sich Intelligente Fensterplatzierung  )
Zu finden unter:

Einstellungen -> Feineinstellungen der Fensterverwaltung -> Platzierung
Dann den Schieber von "Kleinste Größe zur intelligenten Fensterplatzierung" nach ganz Rechts (Groß).

Dann werden alle Fenster immer in der Mitte gestartet.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

meint du das ?
Gibt keinen Schieber Fonts  kann man alle manuell individuell Einstellen damit hat das nichts zu tun,
Thunderbird zeigt auch keine Benachrichtigung in der  Tary an ,
nur  oben mal ganz kurz nicht dauerhaft , der Email Client der zu dem Linux gehört der zeigt ganz normal in der Tray  die Email Benachrichtigung   an .
Ich  glaube  langsam Mozilla legt bei Linux Nutzern nicht viel Wert auf Funktion ihrer Programme weil es sehr wenige sind die Linux Aktiv nutzen .

Ich nenne ganz   bewusst  nicht die Linux Version  kommt nur Spam bei raus als Antwort,
bei  Ubuntu war das gleiche Problem .


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich nenne ganz   bewusst  nicht die Linux Version  kommt nur Spam bei raus als Antwort,



Stimmt, läuft ja wunderbar bis jetzt. 
Das Beste, sollte wirklich mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem haben, wird dieser Thread sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

Eine Lösung gibt es für das Problem Fenster offenbar  nicht außer man wechselt  zur andere Software und meidet Mozilla ,
es sind sicherlich keine oder nur 2 User aktiv die wirklich das Linux ernsthaft nutzen und nicht nur in der VM zum an kucken haben ,
ich habe eh den Eindruck das der Firefox und Thunderbird unter Linux nicht ganz sauber läuft und der  Google Chrom sich  da besser rein integriert , 


-Fenster tanzen bei Firefox und Thunderbird 
 ich nenne es mal Fenster tanzen das macht z.b. der Google Chrom nicht  und beim Chrom  auch stark den Eindruck das der die Seiten schneller lädt , es sind da die gleichen Apps installiert wie im Firefox  nur jeweils 2 Apps mehr nicht .

 Ich verwende auch auf dem Linux PC meinen 27 Zoll Monitor das heißt das ich kein Voll Bild machen muss  und rechts/links immer was frei habe vom Desktop ,
  FF schließen/offnen Fenster mal links mal in der mitte mal rechts was mich auf die dauer nervt .


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Und es geht munter weiter, keine Angaben zu irgendwas, einfach nur irgendwelche Eindrücke und Vermutungen. Gleichzeitig wurden hier schon Gegentests auf 3 versch. Distributionen durchgeführt.

Wie lang soll dass denn jetzt hier so weitergehen?  Und vor allem, zu welchem Zweck?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Juli 2019)

Chrome verbraucht mehr Leistung als Firefox!

Gestern KDE Neon zum Test auf einer HDD frisch installiert. Firefox und Thunderbird laufen ohne Einschränkungen auf meinem HomePC wie alten Laptop (der noch weniger Leistung hat als ein Intel i3!)

Warum nutzt Du überhaupt noch Firefox, wenn es nur Probleme damit gibt?
Warum ständig einen neuen Thread öffnen wenn das Problem 99% vor dem Bildschirm sitzt?
Warum versuchen Dir die Menschen im Forum zu helfen, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist die Fragen vernünftig zu Artikulieren?

Es gab mehrere Vorschläge und auf biegen und brechen nimmst Du sie nicht an.

Nicht Firefox ist das Problem, sondern Du als User der Täglich am System fummelt bis gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Also das gleiche Spiel wie immer.
Alle Informationen die bei einer Lösung helfen könnten, werden mit Absicht zurück gehalten.
Dann wird weiter darüber geredet, dass doch alles Mist ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Ist es Verwegen daraus zu schlussfolgern, dass es zu wenig Interessenten im RL für solche "Vermutungen und Eindrücke" gibt und solche Dinge deshalb hier geteilt und nicht gelöst werden dürfen/müssen?


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also das gleiche Spiel wie immer.
> Alle Informationen die bei einer Lösung helfen könnten, werden mit Absicht zurück gehalten.
> Dann wird weiter darüber geredet, dass doch alles Mist ist.



Ich sagte bereiz das es  nichts bringt die Linux Version zu nennen da das gleiche Problem 
auch mit einer anderen auftrat die ich mal probehalber installiert hatte, das ist kein Fehler von Linux sondern von Mozilla !


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Juli 2019)

Der Thread kann geschlossen werden, da der TE sich weigert Hilfe anzunehmen!


----------



## colormix (20. Juli 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Der Thread kann geschlossen werden, da der TE sich weigert Hilfe anzunehmen!



Das hast du nicht zu bestimme du bist nicht der TE ,
das  Problem  wurde NICHT  gelöst,
hier lesen auch mal irgendwann andere mit die Linux real benutzten  und sich "besser" auskennen  so wie  mit Mozilla.

Und warum ich Mozilla Thunderbird erst  mal weiter nutzen muss,  der Email Client hier der  bei der Linux Version dabei war oben genannt,   da funktioniert der Free Email Telekom pop3 Account nicht weil die Verschlüsselung nicht unterstützt wird !


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Die sind spätestens jetzt vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen.

Die tanzenden Fenster klingen extrem spannend, kannst du das mal genauer ausführen?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Die Linuxnutzer die dir helfen wollen, lässt du aber nicht helfen.
Es werden nur wie immer neue verworrene Storys erfunden.
Der Thread ist so einfach sinnlos.
Ruf mal wieder deine Exkollegen an, die helfen dir bestimmt.
Oder frag die Nachbarn, die können dir bestimmt auch aushelfen.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juli 2019)

Den befreundeten Anwalt nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Thunderbird zeigt auch keine Benachrichtigung in der  Tary an ,


Perlen vor die Säue, aber hier bitte... FireTray :: Add-ons fuer Thunderbird

Schön Gruß von dem Typen, der laut dir kein Linux nutzt und keine Ahnung hat... und wenn die Fenster weiter tanzen... nimm weniger davon... oder mehr, je nach dem...


----------



## fipS09 (21. Juli 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Perlen vor die Säue, aber hier bitte... FireTray :: Add-ons fuer Thunderbird


Niemand hat hier Ahnung von Linux, außer dem TE der das Terminal nicht nutzt weil das Software-Center ja besser ist


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Niemand hat hier Ahnung von Linux, außer dem TE der das Terminal nicht nutzt weil das Software-Center ja besser ist



Leg mal einen Beweis  vor das du Linux nutzt und nicht nur mit diskutieren willst.

Anhand meiner Einwal Daten kann der Ami sehen das ich manchmal mit Linux  hier on bin


----------



## fipS09 (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Leg mal einen Beweis  vor das du Linux nutzt und nicht nur mit diskutieren willst.
> 
> Anhand meiner Einwal Daten kann der Ami sehen das ich manchmal mit Linux  hier on bin


Ich editiere das im Laufe des Tages, bin noch nicht am PC  aber ich warne dich vor, ich nutze Manjaro, das ist eine speziell für Kinder entwickelte Distribution, erschreck dich also nicht.

Edit: Hier, hast du schonmal einen Screen von PiHole und vom Printserver.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

soso  bist du   in der Disco  und sendest mit dem Handy ? meine Linux Version ist ok da habe ich auch  nichts   verorgeld ,  glaube das liegt an den Neuen Mozilla Versionen die laufen hier unter Windows 7 auch sehr grotten schlecht  fast unbrauchbar  und da wieder zurück auf ältere was bei Linux nicht so einfach ist ,

als ich erstmalig im Dez 2018 Linux Neu installiert hatte sind mir derartige Fehler nicht aufgefallen nur das was mit den Passwörtern weg war (Profile von Windows rüber kopiert ).

Ein anderer hier im Forum hast   fast 100 % Systemauslastung wenn die Werbung eingeblendet  wird .. mal so nebenbei .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> glaube das liegt an den Neuen Mozilla Versionen die laufen hier unter Windows 7 auch sehr grotten schlecht  fast unbrauchbar  und da wieder zurück auf ältere was bei Linux nicht so einfach ist.


Liegt immer an Mozilla wenn der User unfähig ist ... 


colormix schrieb:


> als ich erstmalig im Dez 2018 Linux Neu installiert hatte sind mir derartige Fehler nicht aufgefallen nur das was mit den Passwörtern weg war (Profile von Windows rüber kopiert ).


Gibt genug lösungen dafür linux.com/blog/ superuser.com/ Forum › ubuntuusers.de


colormix schrieb:


> Ein anderer hier im Forum hast   fast 100 % Systemauslastung wenn die Werbung eingeblendet  wird .. mal so nebenbei .


Andere interessieren nicht ... Es geht um dich und deine tollen Beiträge die nicht zum Ergebnis führen, weil Du die Hilfe nicht annehmen kannst!

Es läuft immer auf dass selbe hinaus:

1.) Du stellst fragen -> Wir versuchen zu helfen!
2.) Wir helfen Dir -> Du kannst es nicht umsetzen und wirst garstig!
3.) Du wirst unfreundlich -> Es schallt zurück!
4.) Du schreibst weiter um den heißen Brei herum -> Wir haben keine Nerven mehr!
5.) Du wirst noch garstiger und erzählst Geschichten vom Pferd -> Wir können Dich nicht mehr ernstnehmen!
6.) Alles dreht sich in der Endlosschleife

Wenn Du zu unfähig bist, die Hilfe anzunehmen dann hör auf die User zu Beleidigen. Dein großes Wissen über Linux haben wir des Öfteren gesehen und dies ging nach hinten los.


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

ich werde es bei Windows wohl mit Waterfox versuchen und wenn das auch so ein
Murks ist da zu Opera wechseln  und bei Linux schmeiße ich den Firefox bald runter ist 
Chrom ja installiert .
Firefox wird von Version zu Version immer schlechter > das haben schon andere festgestellt .


----------



## fipS09 (21. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich werde es bei Windows wohl mit Waterfox versuchen und wenn das auch so ein
> Murks ist da zu Opera wechseln  und bei Linux schmeiße ich den Firefox bald runter ist
> Chrom ja installiert .
> Firefox wird von Version zu Version immer schlechter > das haben schon andere festgestellt .



Warum nutzt du eigentlich nicht auch einfach unter Windows Chrome, wenn dir das besser gefällt?


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du eigentlich nicht auch einfach unter Windows Chrome, wenn dir das besser gefällt?



Weil Windows ein Unsicheres OS ist und ich da deswegen die Profile Daten nicht auf 
Laufwerk C: haben will sondern auf einem anderem Laufwerk Verzeichnis ,  das  ist beim Firefox ja leicht einzustellen , bei Linux spielt das keine Rolle weil das Linux ein sicheres OS ist ,
da ist alles im Home  Verzeichnis , Chrom hat da seine Profile Daten im .config Verzeichnis.

Meine Linux Version sieht so aus und gestern war ein Windows 10  User zu Besuch und wurde Neidisch ,
das gelbe rechts zeit die CPU Last an und blaue Ram Nutzung .


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2019)

Bilder posten scheint wie immer nicht zu klappen.
Zudem ist Linux genauso unsicher wie Windows oder jedes andere Betriebssytem.
Windows ist aber Marktbeherrschend und wird dadurch natürlich deutlich mehr angegriffen bzw Viren etc auf Windows ausgelegt.


----------



## colormix (21. Juli 2019)

^^  
Beim Chrom   wird irgendwie das UL Fenster anders geöffnet als beim Firefox ,
mir gefällt Windows 10 nicht   der Support für  7 wird bald eingestellt,  mit meiner Linux Version mit Langzeit Support komme ich gut klar die macht was sie soll ohne zu nerven .


----------



## Venom89 (21. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du eigentlich nicht auch einfach unter Windows Chrome, wenn dir das besser gefällt?



Vermutlich zu wenig RAM


----------



## colormix (27. Juli 2019)

Gestern  kam ein Update auf 68.0.1 das Problem ist seit dem weg,
lag also eindeutig am Firefox ,

hier kann Geschlossen werden meinetwegen


----------

